# Any NJ contractors wanna huge lot???



## beherit316 (Aug 28, 2003)

I got a huge lot that is in need of plowing in NJ, it is a BJ's whole sale club.I would need a bunch of plow trucks and workers.I am willing to work with any contractor that is interested on the bid together so that we are all paid what we are asking.Please email me for details.
This lot is very very very very huge and looks to be a great money maker.THe company requires million dollar liabilty insurance.


----------

